# Square holster



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

After seeing a tweet by this old house today, it brought me back to my search for the speed square holster used by Tom silva. I have spent about an hour a year for the past 3-4 years searching whenever I'm reminded of this seemingly impossible to find holster. I need some sort of square holster for my oxy pro trimmers that isn't humungous. 

So I thought I'd give it a shot here on ct. Has anyone ever searched for, and been able to find anything related to this? 

I've attached the picture which reminded me of my need for it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/SQUARE-HOLDER-FOR-1{47}2IN.-B{47}BAR.html

Is this it? Never seen one, but I'm about to order one.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

That is an awesome contraption!! I hate when my square either falls out of my back pocket or pouch, or gets tangled on other chit in my pouch.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I came across that but it looks to be made of metal with no way of attaching it to a belt. His appears to be made of plastic. I even went to the groz website and their pictures look even more like metal.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like its limited to official TOH alumni, but here's a closeup:

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/photos/0,,20513958_20994670,00.html


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It must have a clip, I think it's clipped into the jab saw spot on his belt


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I replied to that twitter post looking for more info from their editor but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Did they tweet back?


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you thought about going to their website and just calling and asking? I'm sure they would help...


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just send silvas company an email directly to find it out.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Did they tweet back?


Never heard anything back


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

A little different, but have you seen the yellow clip that is sometimes sold with the swansons? I'd like to just get the clip but can't find it. Do you think it would work for you?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nick R said:


> A little different, but have you seen the yellow clip that is sometimes sold with the swansons? I'd like to just get the clip but can't find it. Do you think it would work for you?


That's what Norm Abraham uses on this old house


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

HERE is a pouch that is available on eBay.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

you can get handcuff clips or key ring holders very similar to the swanson clip at tactical stores that sell police and fire gear:


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Brutus said:


> HERE is a pouch that is available on eBay.


That's what I'm trying to avoid. Something small and won't be in the way when not being used since I don't always have a square on me


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I noticed that my smaller Stanley 7" speed square seems to slide into a short piece of left over 3/4" ID aluminum miter T track. 
If that is something that would work for the larger Swanson maybe you could make your own holder out of that. 
You would probably just need come up with some sort of belt clip or belt loop and attach it at the proper angle for it to slide down into. If you make them, it sounds like a lot of guys would interest in having one.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I actually think a redesign of the speed square is the solution. I bet I have dropped my speed square thousands of times. Many days it happens several times. It is one of the running jokes at work. A lot of times, if I will be working overhead and know I wont need it, I will actually throw it down in a strategic location.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't your pouches have a speed square sleeve to keep it out of the way and easily accessible. 

Or are y'all using leather belts


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

country_huck said:


> Don't your pouches have a speed square sleeve to keep it out of the way and easily accessible.
> 
> Or are y'all using leather belts


I think we are looking for a problem when we already have the solution


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> I think we are looking for a problem when we already have the solution


As a 30 year framer, I can tell you that I have not found the solution yet.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

I have had a toolbelt with a slot for a speed square. I cant remember the last time i have ever dropped it.

Passed 2 belts, maybe 13ys, both had a sleeve for the square


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

country_huck said:


> Don't your pouches have a speed square sleeve to keep it out of the way and easily accessible.
> 
> Or are y'all using leather belts


My leather pouches do have the speed square sleeve, I find though, it always seems to work it's way out.

Like Warren, if I don't need it, it will be tossed down in a place I can find it at the end of the day.

I also carry both a fixed and an adjustable speed square pretty much all the time.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Brutus said:


> My leather pouches do have the speed square sleeve, I find though, it always seems to work it's way out.
> 
> Like Warren, if I don't need it, it will be tossed down in a place I can find it at the end of the day.
> 
> I also carry both a fixed and an adjustable speed square pretty much all the time.


I can see where the leather pouch could cause that issue of the square creeping out. I personally have never be a huge fan of leather pouches and have always used canvas type. I'm on my second in 12 years. Both have had a sleeve and have never had a problem, couldn't think of having it another way.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus, thats cause the sleeve in your task belt is not the right size. I have had a task and occidental belt side by side and occi was a solid 1 1/4" wider so the square sits further in. I have only ever dropped my square when the hose gets wrapped around it.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> Brutus, thats cause the sleeve in your task belt is not the right size. I have had a task and occidental belt side by side and occi was a solid 1 1/4" wider so the square sits further in. I have only ever dropped my square when the hose gets wrapped around it.


yea, when this task dies, I am upgrading to the occis. This being one reason.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

DuMass said:


> I noticed that my smaller Stanley 7" speed square seems to slide into a short piece of left over 3/4" ID aluminum miter T track.
> If that is something that would work for the larger Swanson maybe you could make your own holder out of that.
> You would probably just need come up with some sort of belt clip or belt loop and attach it at the proper angle for it to slide down into. If you make them, it sounds like a lot of guys would interest in having one.


You might be on to something there. I wondered what would happen if a piece of sched 40 pvc was slotted - would it have enough pressure to keep the square from slipping out?


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.shop.irondogtoolgear.com/Gear_c5.htm


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

The Carpenter that works at the Amish sawmill up here has a leather speedsquare holster. I've never talked to him so I have no idea where he got it or if he made it. The most interesting tool he has is his gas powered tablesaw without any guards or fence. 

The Sch40 PVC with a cap on the end and some sort of a system to attach it to the belt might be a good idea. I think the cap on the bottome would hold it from falling out that way and gravity would hold it fron coming out the top. Of course that depends on what kind of places you get into and the positions your in.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Dustincoc said:


> The Carpenter that works at the Amish sawmill up here has a leather speedsquare holster. I've never talked to him so I have no idea where he got it or if he made it. The most interesting tool he has is his gas powered tablesaw without any guards or fence.
> 
> The Sch40 PVC with a cap on the end and some sort of a system to attach it to the belt might be a good idea. I think the cap on the bottome would hold it from falling out that way and gravity would hold it fron coming out the top. Of course that depends on what kind of places you get into and the positions your in.


Follow him out to the horse and buggy parking lot, rough him up a little bit like they'd do on Amish mafia, and steal that sucker for me. I'll pay big bucks for it


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

schaefercs said:


> Follow him out to the horse and buggy parking lot, rough him up a little bit like they'd do on Amish mafia, and steal that sucker for me. I'll pay big bucks for it


The one that guy has is just a leather version of the one at the link 11678 posted.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

https://advice.thisoldhouse.com/showthread.php?t=4397



> Re: Speed square holder
> I've always thought Tom's square holder was pretty nifty, and have kept my eye out for one, but with no luck.
> 
> Then by chance I was paging through some old TOH Magazines I had boxed up, and found a little blurb about it in an issue from '99 or 2000. *It's called a "T" Holder and it was invented by a couple of builders in Bend, OR.* It is designed to hold a speed square and a combination square. In the "Resources" section they listed the manufacturer as W.D. Holders and gave a phone number (which I haven't called yet). I tried to look up the company on-line but can't find them, or a "T" Holder for sale anywhere.
> W.T.


So there you go - a product ahead of its time, and likely died on the vine.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

And then there's this little item:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Where can I get one of those?


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I know lots of guys have the occi's, and I've had two sets, but their solution is the only way i can think of that really makes perfect sense. And... i believe most if not all tool bags can be modified without much effort.. especially at the hands of a professional.


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

Usually my square goes in my pouch. 

However sometimes if I know I won't need it for a while ile clip it on a giant carabiner that hooks to my belt.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> Where can I get one of those?


If your talking about the pic I posted - I have no clue. Did a patent search, hoping to find a source for Tommy Silvas, and that turned up.
http://www.patentgenius.com/patent/D453069.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i just buy nailbags that have the speed square slot, its the only thing that works. ive messed around with using drill holsters to carry it. even bought the leather square holder by task... doesnt stay in. ive even clipped it to a caribiner that was attached to my 5 pocket traditional pouch


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I think its stupid


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike care to elaborate? :blink:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe off topic a bit, but I have a friend who was carrying his speed square in his back pocket when he fell about twelve feet...landed wrong and the speed square crushed his spine somehow and he's been in a wheelchair ever since (15 years ago)


----------



## Ssholder (Aug 12, 2017)

*Solution for dropping speed square*

A company in South Carolina just started making a speed square holder. It was at the IBS show in Orlando this past January. Speedsquareholder.com. Lots of YouTube videos on it too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice holder!









_________________


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

I just keep my "Big 12" Swanson speed-square in my pants


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Texas Wax said:


> I just keep my "Big 12" Swanson speed-square in my pants


You use it to guage your Big Johnson?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Nice holder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good idea, but they could be a little shorter.

Them smarty phones sure do waste a lot of screen space.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> You use it to guage your Big Johnson?


I'm sure my brother Big will have something to say about this...


----------



## Ssholder (Aug 12, 2017)

It is 100% guaranteed and 100% Made in the USA. We think it is a great solution for your speed square; others have thought so too. Just trying to get the word out to people we think can use it. Sold on amazon or for less at the speedsquareholder.com website. Frees up a pouch pocket; keeps your pants pockets from ripping; keeps you knowing where your speed square is at all times. Check out the reviews and you will see it helps! Great promo gift for companies to give out!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ssholder said:


> A company in South Carolina just started making a speed square holder. It was at the IBS show in Orlando this past January. Speedsquareholder.com. Lots of YouTube videos on it too. Hope this helps!


Dude if your trying to push a product just do it. Why BS us?

_________________


----------



## Ssholder (Aug 12, 2017)

*No more*

just trying to spread the word....no BS and no more posts about it ! Like it, get it. Don't like it, don't get it.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Ill stick with my OCCI'S. Don't even think that would fit on my belt to begin with.


----------



## SoberJokR (Sep 15, 2017)

With a good occidental tool belt you get one on your fasteners side


----------



## Jw92106 (Jan 21, 2017)

I have two leather ones one is a double for the big one and small one and the other just for the small one


----------

